# Fishing Tip # 951 Dolphin Proof Snapper Releaser.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

DOLPHIN PROOF SNAPPER RELEASER.

Even if you vent a Snapper, the Dolphin (I've always called 'em Porpoises) are gonna eat him before he gets down. Here is a better way and you don't need to vent the fish. (I think venting is dangerous to the fish anyhow.)

As everybody knows, Dolphin are mighty line shy. The line I use on this rig must throw them into panic. I use parachute cord. (550 cord) White might be even better but I have a 10# spool of OD green.










The photo should make rigging this gizmo easy but here is a little description.

Mash the barb flat then open the eye of a 10/0-12/0 hook then close it around the eye of a large sinker. In this case, I used a 32 oz weight. A 4 pounder is not overkill for this rig. Tie the hook on as shown. A 6/0 or 9/0 reel will hold enough line to drop the fish way down.

Hook the fish through the membrane in the lower jaw then dropfish and rig down deep. Yank on the rod a few times. You will feel the fish come off. Most often, you will feel the fish start to fight when he gets back into his comfort zone on the drop.

(LOOKS LIKEI DIDN'T MASH THE BARB VERY FLAT ON THE RIG I PHOTOGRAPHED FOR THIS TIP. I OUGHT TO RE-DO IT BUT I AM GETTING READY FOR A FISHING TRIP TO CANADA AND DON'T REALLY HAVE TIME.)


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Captken, As much as the <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>DOLPHIN PROOF SNAPPER RELEASER. seems to work better then venting (I hate that), flipper can get the snapper once it releases itself. I've only seen 1 DOLPHIN PROOF SNAPPER RELEASE, and that is the cooler.:letsdrink


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'm with you on that. With this rig, you don't have to watch Flipper eat a helpless Snapper. 

Reckon those [email protected][email protected]&ds would follow a Snapper all the way to the bottom? Oh well, at least the Snapper has a better chance down deep and close to the wreck.

Instead of Snapper closures, maybe they ought to consider a short open season on Flipper.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captken (6/9/2009)*Yeah, I'm with you on that. With this rig, you don't have to watch Flipper eat a helpless Snapper.
> 
> Reckon those [email protected][email protected]&ds would follow a Snapper all the way to the bottom? Oh well, at least the Snapper has a better chance down deep and close to the wreck.
> 
> Instead of Snapper closures, maybe they ought to consider a short open season on Flipper.


If you have read my posts in the past, flipper eating released fish doesn't bother me at all. By the way, how many of you went out and ate KFC when the FREE coupons could be printed on line?????

Law... Quinn's ticket was for interfering with a dolphin?s normal activity, a second-degree misdemeanor. ?That could go up to $5,000,? Salberg said. ?It could be as high as seizing the boat.? <DIV class=Copyright>http://www.clickorlando.com/news/15531865/detail.html</DIV><DIV class=Copyright></DIV><DIV class=Copyright>So if flipper is around and you throw a short in, you KNOW flipper is going to eat it. *"A captain of a Merritt Island pontoon boat tour got a $321 ticket for allegedly feeding a* *dolphin in the Banana River"* .WTF







</DIV>


----------

